# Is This Cage Big Enough for a Flemish Giant?



## LemonBunny (Jul 24, 2015)

Is this cage big enough for one Flemish Giant?
https://bunnyblurbs.wordpress.com/2012/07/18/bun-estates/
:bunnybutt:


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 24, 2015)

I would personally make it bigger, my Flemish is in a massive walk in hutch. 

I would just give him/her some more floor room and also the carpet will have to be changed as if they are not potty trained it can get very messy!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 24, 2015)

No, not in my opinion. A flemish would fit in that cage, but would not have room. Consider that the cage is 42 inches long/wide. You're going to need a litter box that's at least probably 18 inches long and 14 inches wide. Add to that a food bowl, water bowl, some toys and you don't have much room left. Laying down with legs stretched out, Flemmies can be as long as 32 inches. Sitting up, you need room for not just their body, but also their 8 inch long ears. Keep in mind they need room to hop along a little way as well.

In my opinion, a 3x3 cage is fine for a breed like a netherland dwarf, polish or mini lop. But I do like my pets to have as much space as feasible. If you're really tight for space, at least go to 4 grids long, though five would be my personal minimum for a flemmie. Bandit weighs 3kg (that's a third the size of the Flemish) and laying down


----------



## LemonBunny (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D5P8450/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
How about this one?


----------



## Azerane (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm assuming the dimensions mean that it's 63 inches along each side when assembled in a square. It sounds like a good size, much more space than the other cage  If you have an enthusiastic flemish though sometimes they can have the strength to lift up their play pens, but it depends on the product.


----------



## LemonBunny (Jul 25, 2015)

Each square panel is actually 36 inches long. Is that okay?


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking at the costumer pictures it looks like the full 8 panel size would work to me, but I wouldn't call it a great option if you plan on having your flemish in there most of the time.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 25, 2015)

Just a question why don't you keep him outside while you are at work and out. I do this and my bunnies are very healthy, my Flemish has a massive walk in hutch that he loves. I have fly screen so my buns are semi protected from myxo and they are vaccinated for calci (im in Aus and we can't vaccinate for myxo) on cold days you can bring him inside or have a warm bedding place for him to stay and for warm days you can give him a frozen water bottle or two  it can be much easier to find a big hutch then to find a suitable inside thing


----------



## 19psi (Jul 25, 2015)

Not even close on either. The plastic pen would be a chew toy that my rabbit would bat around and leap in and out of just for fun.

I bought two XXL wire dog crates and removed a wall panel on each and then joined them together with the original clips to form one huge cage. I have to actually get inside of it to retrieve her litter box and bowls. Floors are plastic pans so it's comfortable, water/food spills are easily cleaned and the plastic lips are behind the wire so chewing isn't possible.
I bought the crates at my local TSC on sale and the total cost was only around $200.00.


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Aug 18, 2015)

No no no and no!


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm assuming you've never had a Flemish Giant. They are huge they are the biggest rabbit breed in the world! I suggest that you get an x-pen or a huge hutch that attaches to runs. I know it will be pricey but your rabbit needs room! You can also use a shed, a horse stall, a dog kennel, a guest bedroom, or you can even make your own, but they will all be pricey. Trust me I've had a Flemish Giant he was at least a foot and a half long when he completely layed out and he wasn't even 1 yet( when i eadured him)!!


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Aug 18, 2015)

*measured


----------



## LuckyAmi (Aug 21, 2015)

I think I might have a flemish mix(?) rabbit. He is a rescue, so I'm not totally sure... 

But I've been looking around at big dog crates as possible cages. I don't know much about bunnies yet, but I would assume, for a giant bunny, you want to be careful about a cage that has any levels (like that first cage you posted). I've never seen a flemish in person, nor held one, but, considering they are giants... that that means you have to think about how much they weigh, and if normal cage levels will support that weight without falling or breaking.


----------



## bunnyrose (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi luckyami -- I use a dog's metal exercise pen 36 or more inches tall (mine is 48"). Available on Amazon. I put it on a tarp and use an underbed storage plastic bin some 30 or so inches long as a litter and hay/lounging box. This makes a 6x2 ft pen by itself. I use two of them together, so my newly rescued american blue giant can have several hops in her 12x2 pen.


----------



## LoveCrumb (Oct 22, 2015)

Bunnyrose has given you the best suggestion. It's kind of crappy that there really aren't many easy purchasable options for large rabbit cages. When I adopted my second bunny from a shelter, they gave me an info packet about basic rabbit needs. They claim that rabbit cages, in order to be humane, must allow a rabbit to hop at least four times across it's width and allow them to periscope (so, tall enough that they can go up on their hinds legs and look around). I was lucky that I was able to buy a large homemade cage (kijiji) that more than met this need for my 6 pound bunny, but he still likes to be out of his cage for around 6-8 hours a day. 
That amazon plastic pen looked large enough, but I would imagine that a flemish would have no problem knocking it around and escaping. Also my current rabbit likes to chew plastic, which I have to keep away from him, so it could be a chewing hazard. The metal storage cubes are a great idea, though you'd need a lot of them and I'd be wary of the carpet in case your rabbit likes to eat it or isn't litter trained. The 2x crate set up mentioned by Bunnyrose might be your best option.


----------

